# undergoing IVF again with a little one to look after!?



## kerribluecat

hi, i am about to embark on ivf again as FET failed last year after my IVf son was born a year before!
im worried about the whole looking after him, as i did bed rest first time and got lucky!!
hes 18 months old, and i would love to hear from anyone else in this position, as i shouldnt lift him, etc, and resting with a small toddler proves extremeley difficult!!! . I dont want to feel like i could of done more this time round as we can barely get the finances to pay for it so i want to everything poss..sorry blabbing now lol!!
kerri xxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hiya Kerri

I cant help really but I am in the same boat and thought that some moral support was better than no response.

I didnt have bed rest with previous ivf, but I did get very very sore and swollen and I couldnt walk or sit properly for days so I was very slow to say the least! This wont happen when we next try, hopefully within the next few months; (initial consult in 11 days time!) as I have a very very active and bust 18+ month old daughter! I know that the first pg is the only time you get to indulge and relax, any subsequent pg are very diff due to having a little one or more to contend with!!

Just wanted to wish you success and lots of hope that you get a well deserved bfp!!

Lol, Tinx xx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi tinx

thanku so much for reply, i know it wont be the same so hoping the EC and ET falls around the easter break so at least DH is on hand to help out as i too was very sore and in bed a few days after EC last time as they clipped my tubes too your daughter is beautiful, and congratulations!!!!!!! we have been so lucky, so lets hope we can be again!!!

wishin you tons of luck!!!!, let me know how u get on maybe xxxxx

kerri xxxx


----------



## Tinx

Got my pinkies and toes and all in between crossed for you that it all falls on a good date! It would be great to have DH home to help out. Its the hardest but most rewarding job ever being a mummy isnt it!!


Best wishes with your af, 10 days and counting!!

Lots of love and defo keep in touch xx

PS love the name Samuel Leo, is his star sign Leo too? Willow`s is and it suits her 200%!!!

xx Tinx xx


----------



## kerribluecat

hehe yes hes a leo, like my mum and DH too!!!!! so 3 birthdays in a week!!!!
lol found u all on another miricle...cant believe how much u all chat so often, just spent 20 mins reading all since my post this afternoon lol!!!! xxxx


----------



## gerry42

Hello ladies hope you are still there. Its a few days on now hope your AF has arrived.  I am 7 days into my 4th cycle of I.V.F. and have a 2 year old to look after. She was born after my 3rd cycle.
I am also worried about looking after her and coping with the cycle as already suffering.
My first 3 cycles I was on bed rest due to increadable pain caused by major adhesions. I also spent almost the first 24 weeks of the pregnancy in bed, in and out of hospital with pain and bleeding and needed morphine for pain control. I desperately need to be pregnant but concerned re child care.  My mum was going to come to stay but is currently caring for a terminal relative.  I don't think she is going to be able to help during the cycle.
Hope you will reply, really need some support!

Gerry


----------



## Tinx

Hi Gerry.

How are you sweets??

How have you been coping, it sound like you have a tough time. Have you been able to get any support? 

Thinking of you and wishing you success in so many ways.

I went a bit bonkers for a day or two as I stupidly did a test but had a bfn, I had got my hopes up far too much. Now feeling better as AF is almost over and I have got more of a grip on myself!! Seeing our consultant to talk about fet, hopefully to start in the spring or summer. 

Fingers crossed. Know what you mean about needing help but you sound like you need it far more than most.

Lots of love and hope, Tinx xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi gerry42

firstly huge luck and hope for this try hun!!!!!!
secondly so sorry to hear u had such a rough tx and pregnancy with DD 
its a tuff one with a little one, luckily we have timed tx so that EC and ET falls hopefully around the easter break when dh is off work, and my mum lives miles away so i have never anyone to look after ds, the only time i can go into town to window shop of just have 5 mins is if i visit mum or tesco shop in eve...joy!!!!lol
good luck and i hope that u have a easier tx and all works out well for u, keep in touch

kerri xxxxx


----------



## gerry42

Ladies thankyou for your replies.  It really means a lot to know someone who is in the same boat is out there.  All my friends are those really annoying people who look at there husbands and are pregnant or wake up one day pregnant and don't know how it's happened. Tinx so sorry to here about the bfn, what a horrible feeling, not fair, not right after all that effort.  Take care of each oyher then dust yourselves off and go again.  Pleased you have some frosties, I presusme this makes next go easier from a physical point?  We never have any left to freeze!

I have today to myself!!!Hurrah. The in-laws looking after little one till 4pm, so I can get some sleep in a while, then have a wonder around Tesco without someone throwing content of shelves on the floor!!  Still have headache but managed to sleep from midnight to 5am whereas last 4 nights been awake from 2am to 5 am.  Going through the horlicks at an increadable rate, there's such rubbish on T.V. at that time even with hundreds of channels.

Kerri it's good you could time your cycle during easter break so you get more help.  This p.m. going to tee the in-laws up for EC/ET time.  They are brilliant but not the same as having you own mum around.  We never told anyone we were having treatment on our previous cycles so it is all new to them.  Plus mother-in-law clueless as to reproduction the natural way so this is blowing her mind, she did'nt know she had two overies?!!!! 

Right need to make most of sleepy relax time.  Thinking of you ladies and hoping the right result is coming soon   . Keep in touch, it's good to know you are there.. Not normally moaner type person but this fertility nonsence really alltered my life.

You are fab -Gerry


----------



## aussiegirl

Hi 
I have a 16 month old son`and have just started my next fresh cycle today  I work part time and so look after Hamish 2 days on my own. I know what you mean about how to rest and look after yourself with a toddler around. Luckily my dh is vey supportive and so weekends i will be able to rest as much as possible and i'm going to take sick leave between ec and after et so will have days to myself. Its hard though as i'm still having to lift Hamish often as he's not walking and i also have to wrestle him to change nappies etc . Will be interesting to see how i cope over the next few weeks.
Good luck for all your tx 
Andrea x


----------



## gerry42

Hi Andrea just repled to you but computer did strange thing. Lost my message. Need to sleep will re type later. 
Gerry


----------



## kerribluecat

hi andrea welcome, we r the same a boy from ist ivf then failed fet and im starting fresh cycle when af arrives!!!ive been practising a day without pickin little one up..mmmmm, luckily he does walk so goes up stairs with me behind but tried sitting him on my lap aand going down step by step saying bump lol!!!!, nappy change too is a complete wrestling match!!!!, this rate i can see me putting a ramp to his lower cot bars so he can crawl up !!!!lol...not sure a day without it is gonna happen!!!!!                                             gerry - glad u feel better, i love this ff it has really helped me and yes IF does give us the right to man...all we want!!!!! i know i do over my fair share xxx


----------



## sallywags

Hya, just a quick one from me.  I had my last round of IVF last summer when M was about 20 months old.  I tried not to worry about what I was doing too much (had lots of reiki which helped me chill a bit!!), and am now about 30 weeks pg!   i can honestly say, compared to being heavily pg with a toddler running around, the IVF bit was a doddle!! 

I never had bed rest on any of my treatment cycles, i just didn't do anything too silly! (i even had two very large glasses of red wine the night before ET...... it's supposed to help with implantation apparently!! Well that was my excuse!)


----------



## kerribluecat

hi scally wags

congrats with miricle 2..i so hope it happens for us!!!!!!!

im lovin the red wine before FET!!!!!!

ENJOY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sallywags

Good luck with it hun


----------



## Jess75

Hiya

Very glad to find thsi thread. I am due to start my final ivf in May and have a little fet miracle who will be 26 months to look after at the same time. Will read this thread with interest. Good luck to you xx


----------



## lparsall

Hi. 
I too have been in your position.  After my son, being born on our 2nd IVF (FET) in October 2007, we  decided to undergo our last remaining  2 frosties in January 2009.  
Unfortunately two perfect blasts failed to implant leading to a BFN.  We are thinking or embarking on our 4th IVF treatment this summer (this time with a fresh cycle as unfortuately no frosties left).  
I feel that the last cycle in Jan 2009 i did everything i could to help the little embies implant so just putting this down to very bad luck.  Even though i was lifting my 15 month old i do not feel that this impacted on the negative outcome, afterall many woman get pregnant and go on carrying full term with one, two or even more little ones to carry!!! Just hoping for another little miracle in the summer 2009.  Please god!!
x


----------



## SuzeG

Hi all,
Great to find this thread. We have a gorgeous 21 month old from our 1st attempt at IVF (ICSI)..We were v. lucky! Just in the middle of a FET. Started out hoping to do a natural one but due to hormone levels not doing as they should it became medicated on Thurs with aim for FET in a few weeks. I worry too about giving it my best shot whilst caring for my little boy. Your messages all make sense..particularly the red wine. Sometimes you can spend too much time worrying. I think as long as I can feel happy and relaxed inside that is the main thing. 
Good to join you all
xxLots of luck for everyone


----------



## kerribluecat

hi iparsall, - soory to hear your FET, we too had two blasto fet last summer and no joy!!!!!  , so understand  

suzeg - hi there,,good luck with fet hun, i had a natural one and still think i should of had medication alongside as didnt want to ovulate on time so they had to bring it on 

lets hope we get our second dreams we all wish for for our LO's xxx

good luck and lets   2009 is our year xxxx

kerri


----------



## Tinx

SuzeG You are so right, as long as we feel happy inside,  that is the main thing. It is soooo hard to lose sight of that and get too bogged down with worries, I am such a sucker for that. I LOVED my 1st pregnancy and was so so so hapy, even with every single symptom and pain going! I LOVED being pg and I am 100% convinced that it made my dd the happy soul and spirit that she is. Hope to hang on to those feelings and get thrrough the treatment and any subsequent pg!!

Iparsall, so sorry to read that your tx didnt work angel, hope that you have success soon, everthing crossed for you xxxx

Hope that we are all able to have success, happy and healthy pregnancies and that all the worries about coping pale minto insignificance with all the love that we feel!!

Much love and hope and thanks to you all, you are so right about the help from this site, the friendships and support are invaluable arent they.

Love the red wine idea! may have to adopt that tradition!!

Love and peace, Tinx xx


----------



## gerry42

Hi glad this thread is getting busy, good to know we can help each other with a quick chat.  Been busy all week, had sister to help a couple of afternoons so i could lie down, it was lovely.  Hope everyone good out there, do you have your follow up appointment Tinx hope you and DH doing well. 

Tomorrow i have my baseline scan, still got AF and don't feel swiched off but have another two weeks to wait till stim so won't make any difference to my dates i don't think.  Not much abdo pain this cycle so far but have bad headaches, Saturday am being the mother of them just had to stay in bed.

DD doing fine i have spent a fortune on paint and sticky stuff and play doh at ELC so she is well ocuppied she is off to in-laws tommorrow and friday so give me more space.  Sad news my relative that my mum was looking after died on Saturday, maybe mum can make it for stim phase.

Best wishes and luck to all those cycling and those starting soon.


----------



## Bezagirl

hi everyone
I am d/ring (for FET) at the moment and waiting for AF.  I have an almost 9 month old and feel a bit mad about doing tx again so soon but it took us so long to have him I thought we should get going.  I too am worried about how I will cope - no family down here.  
Good luck with all your tx
Lesley x


----------



## kerribluecat

hi bezagirl

what a journey u have had, congrats on DS though!!!!!!!

i too have no family nearby so is a concern!!!

good luck with FET, i hope to DR 13th march for IVF
lets      for both of us xxx

kerri


----------



## louise85

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join you?

I had twins in 2005 after my first ICSI cycle. I then fell pg naturally in 2007 but m/c at 9 wks. I tried to forget about having another baby but I was back on the rollercoaster. I have since had 2 failed ICSI cycles at 2 different clinics. I am now starting another cycle with Herts and Essex (where I had my twins). I d/r on 23 March with EC hopefully falling during the Easter Hols.

I'm living in Germany at the moment so I know how it feels to not have any family nearby. I decided this time round I would stay with family in the UK whilst I'm stimming and for EC/ET. Should make it a bit easier to go to appts etc.

Does anyone else sometimes feel guilty for spending all this money/time on IVF when you have little ones to look after? I have tried to just get on with my life as it is and I know I have been very lucky to have my twins, but I cannot get rid of that want for another child.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all. Sending lots of babydust to you all.

Louise x


----------



## kerribluecat

hi 
louise85

i too am about to dr 13th march at herts and essex!!!
totally understand how u feel, we r so broke and i know IF which it will work this time, i know i wont want to give up trying for a bro/sis for my ds!!!
r u originally from germany?, my dh comes from germany!!! hence von Broen as my surname xx

speak soon
kerri xx


----------



## Bezagirl

Hi 
Thanks Kerri - yes it has been quite a journey but am so thankful to have little Henry - he started crawling last week    
Louise  - I think you are very sensible for staying with family whilst you have tx.  It will hopefull make it a little less stressful.  You have been through so much    I totally understand how you so want another child, for you and your twins.  I thought it wouldn't be so difficult after having Henry but now have so many other emotions going on.  I'm due back to work in April, what if i go back pregnant what will they say etc etc and the guilt i feel already about how I will cope being preg and still looking after Henry. Oh dear the list is endless, sigh.  But really is there ever a perfect time?  
Take care
Lesley x


----------



## louise85

Hi Kerri - No I'm not from Germany, my DH is in the forces and have been posted here for a few years. I'm looking forward to having the tx at Herts and Essex again. I felt very safe in their hands but I hope it wasn't just a fluke that it worked the first time, I really hoped that I wouldn't have to keep pumping drugs into my body. Like you all have said though, we'd jump through fire if it meant getting a BFP.

GL with your next cycle, maybe I'll see you there although you are a few weeks ahead of me 

Lesley - You are right, there never is a perfect time and I think we just have to get on with it.  Work will understand (hopefully!) and you will cope fine  

Take Care

Louise x


----------



## lparsall

Hi Louise.

I had my wonderful son in October 2007 from a 2nd IVF attempt at Hert's and Essex.  I feel completely at ease when i am having treatment there.  Even though our treatment in Jan 09 resulted in  BFN from a FET, i am still very confident with the clinic and am looking forward to starting  a fresh cycle  yet again in July 09.

I constantly feel guilty about thinking of embarking on treatment again and feel as though i should be concerntrating on my son and not worry about getting pregnant again as after all i got my little miracle and worry all the time about if i would be as lucky for it to ever happen again!  I wish i could 'switch off' and get on with my life but i desperatly would love to have another child and a sibling for my son and would do anything in my power to try and make my dream a reality.  

Makes sense coming back to the UK as with a little one to look after and going through the long process of treatment it's good to have people hands on for baby sitting duties etc.  

Would you mind me asking, how comes you left Hert's and Essex and went onto another clinic?  Was it due to your move to Germany?

x


----------



## louise85

Yes with my DH being in the Army we have to move every 2 years. I wanted to stay with H&E but it just wasn't practical at the time. I'm looking forward to having tx there again.


----------



## wishing4miracle

ive been thinking about this also.the prob is ive got twin boys to watch.the thing is how do people balance doing tx and looking after los?and also the thought of what if i get pg again and have to look after 2 aswell  i was signed off from 20wks due to spd.how would we balance the boys and going to london all the time


----------



## louise85

Mt twins are nearly 4 so they will be starting school in Sept . I have done tx twice now since they have been 3 and although the 2ww was quite hard, trying to rest, the other bits were not too difficult. My family were supportive and helped out with the twins during appts etc. It can be done!

GL if you decide to try again xx


----------



## gerry42

You ladies with twins are brave.  The key to this issue is to grit your teeth and get on with it, as I am finding!  Finding the D/R unplesent, daily headaches, nausea and some stomach cramps.  

Have had to give in and let DD watch the Disney Channel a lot in the mornings when symptoms worse.  

Now on day 23 of DR due to AF arriving early.


At baseline scan last week they did offer me earlier stim date but would have ment leaving embies in lab over a weekend.  We have always had day two transfer, we only produce 2 embies and I was scared an extra day in the lab would kill those precious beauties off.  So therefore have to suffer DR for 8 more days from today!

Hope every one well and coping. 

Gerry


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone!

Glad that this thread is on the move and that we are all here for each other. 

I dont know how people manage with being pg/having a newborn with already having a child or more but I guess the worries about coping pale into insignificance in comparison to the worries of not having another at all. 

I have been wanting to be pg again and to give dd a sister or brother but have been so worried as to how to juggle life with treatment, let alone pregnancy and thereafter!! BUT I decided that I didnt care and that I needed to look on the brightside!! I would be pg and have another baby!!!!!!! There is never a right time I guess!! We are hoping for FEt in April/May and so I am kind of getting my head round the idea of it all!!! It scares me silly and I feel guilty and worried about sooo much but I also know that I am more ready than I have ever been for having a second go and so fingers crossed!!

I have got my parents nearish ( 45 min drive) but my mum is disabled with a chronic back problem and sadly she is unable to hold dd or do very much with her. She also needs to lay down for a lot of the day which is hard. My dad is great but he is my dad! we all want our mums at times like this! We all find the strength somehow but its not easy eh!!

Hope that treatment works for you all, that the 2wws arent too bad, that you get the well deserved bfp and that love and babies blossom all over the shop!!

Take care and thinking positive xx

Tinx xx

PS am well impressed with your strength and courage to go through all this with twins ladies!! xx big respect xx


----------



## ava

Hi Girls,have been on the site on and off for a couple of years now,love it!!!
Im in the early days of 2ww with a very energetic and chubby but gorgeous 20 month old ,Joe Archie.
Im approaching 40 in April and had a good 6 months of worrying about tx and the practicalities of looking after a little one.In hindsight the worrying will always be there and im comparing every stage with our first cycle and its crazy.I took 2 weeks off from work last time,had 3 days in bed post EC,and this time around its sooooo not like that.
To be honest,im doing all the sensible things,i.e,avoiding all the unnecessary chores,lifting etc but to be frank,my wee man is here,he needs looking after,i cant send him off for a fortnight somewhere so i take a day at a time and really trust in the principal.if its going to work it will and if not well
However when dp is back home at weekends i do try and take it easy,quoting everyone on here and saying how good and supportive everyoneelses dps are!!!!!
Good luck everyone.will dip in and out when i can,love Ava xxx


----------



## aussiegirl

Evening all  (its evening here in oz)

Good to see that our are all doing well. Sorry i haven't posted but have had quite a stressful few weeks with family dramas and trying to sell our house. So much for relaxing during our tx!

Ava- Glad to hear that you coping well on your 2ww. The way that i see it the majority of women don't evne relalise they're pregnant and continue jogging, smoking and nightclubbing so if we have to lift our children i'm sure` its not going to be an issue. 

gerry42- Sorry to hear that your dr is so unplesant . I'm on day 11 of dr and luckily have had no side effects. AF was 5 days late though so don't start stimming until this friday.  I've just been getting on with life as usual so far but once i start stimming will be resting as much as poss as during my last tx i strated to dvelop OHSS. We don't have our family near(all in scotland) so dh is going to be my only support. Luckily he loves housework, cooking and running after our son so no probs 

Sorry no more personals but house has just started so go to go and lie on the sofa 
Take care everyone
Andrea x


----------



## gerry42

Had my first mad moment of this cycle last night!  My DH family who are nearby have promised to be there for us and drop everything when I call to help with DD.)  

Yesterday I had had enough of the symptoms and asked if they could take DD today for me.  Anyway they could'nt which led to me having a rant and crying at DH when he got home.  He was brill and is sorting care out for other days.

Then spoke to my mum on phone, she asked how I was, I said unwell headache ect. Her response was "whys that then" .  Has she not listened to a word I have said about the treatment or our struggle to get DD?

Its really got me mad though as we told family about the cycle so they could help.  We didn't tell any one about prevoius cycles as didn't want questions and more pressure.  So far not much help lots of questions and mum in law gossiping to everyone she knows about us.  

Will calm down eventually

Hope all you guys ok love Gerry


----------



## Tinx

Oh gerry. So sorry its all so hard. Parents drive us potty dont they. DH sounds like a real trooper though, well done him for sorting things out, I have one like that and he is brill!!!! Hope that family start to pull their weight soon and that you start to fele more chirpy. Aways sooo good to let it all out on here, so go on and have many a good rant!

Ava, you may have just saved my bacon!!!! Have been having a real panic today a was getting my head round having tx in April/May but have got my dates mixed up and so now looks like it may be much earlier, ie from this AF, due in 2 weeks and the thought of it all almost sent me over the edge of reason! Your words have defo calmed me down and given me a HUGE sense of grounding, so thanks soooo much for that hon you are a star.

Best ever wishes for a good outcome and that you dont go too nuts during the 2ww, fingers toes and all else crossed for you and eagerly awaiting good news. Thanks again hon, you really have helped xx

Tinx xx


----------



## Bezagirl

Hey everyone

Its so great that this thread is now so busy.  Been reading back as not been on for a few days. 

Gerry - Sorry your having such a poop time with your in-laws    

Ava - How are you doing?  Good luck with testing soon.

I had my scan on Monday after AF finally showed up day 36!  All quiet so have now started on HRT.  I have been having bad headaches the past few days and so automatically blamed it on caffeine withdrawal, but then when I read your post Gerry I realised it is bound to be the D/R drugs - yuck!

Sorry no more personals off to Pilate's.
Lesley xx


----------



## ava

Hello everyone and to aussie girl,good morning.I will go to Austalia one day,i've been around the world and its my last place to visit!!

Tinx,thankyou so much for your kind words and glad to be of some help.In my case the thinking and the worrying doesn't go away, but we are in such a double edged situation in that we are trying so hard for siblings for our dear children so its not just us who will be affected by the outcome,but the reality then means we may not have the luxury of,time.relaxation,help or the support we may have had when we were sucessful getting them!!Make sense?

I'm on my own here whilst my partner is away fishing all week so its definitely a case of needs must...

Good luck with your planned tx,i will keep in touch.

Gerry42,inlaws!!!!!!!!There should be a page to allow rants about them alone,stick in there and remember its only a 10 yr sentance for murder,5 off that for good behavior and with good character references you'd be out in no time !!
Hi Bezagirl,hope the pilates was good,hard work though.

Good night girls,away to put feet up,will check in tomorrow,only one more week to test date!!

Lots of love,Ava xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gerry42

Ladies thank you so much for your lovely words and support it really means a lot to me.  Hope you are all doing fine and family's are well.

Managed to get in-laws to take DD on thurs and fri which was brill and then my sister stayed a couple of days to do house work make me tea and get some shopping so worked out well in the end.  Just wish people would do what you asked rather than letting it get to boiling point and then only realising its a problem.  I have never asked for any child care from in-laws except when i had flu in Dec so bit upset when they were reluctant.  Mother -in -law said I should have asked earlier but we had had a conversation where i said i would leave it till desperate and she said would drop everything to help.  

DH and DD just gone out to feed ducks and for a walk on the sea front.  He is being brilliant and has even put DD to bed on two nights when he got home.

Looking to find things to distract me from the symptoms i have gone and found us the perfect new house!! I found it last week and hopefully we will reserve it this week.  This has put more stress on DD as he now has stressful long hour job, trying to negotiate the new house, having to do child care and house work and worst of all dealing with a hormonal, symptomatic, currently useless wife!!

Only 4 days now to stim, either things will get better or worse.  Terrific pelvic pain in 1st and 3rd cycle.  Will wait and see.  One day at a time in this game.

Have a fab weekend.  Hope the 2 ww is going steady.

LOVE TO EVERY ONE GERRY


----------



## SuzeG

Hi all

I too haven't been on for a while but have enjoyed reading the threads. Unfortunately our FET using the natural cycle could not happen due to wrong progesterone levels so now on a medicated cycle. DR now and just started HRT treatment. Feeling a little negative at the moment as was not prepared for the natural cycle not to go ahead for that reason. Everything you all say about the guilt is so true for our precious toddlers/babes. I am much more affected by the DR drugs...mood swings, tears, anger. I never had any of this before. Poor DH...who has been very supportive. 
Need to hear positive stories about medicated FET...feeling a little anxious. 

Glad to have this thread. Good luck to everyone
xx


----------



## gerry42

Good morning.  The D/R almost at an end! .  Start stim tommorow morning, about time to.  Feeling generally rubbish still although have child care for next two days.

Hope every one well.

SuzeG welcome, sorry can't help with FET never got any left to go in the freezer.  Some of the other ladies have had frosties though, i am sure they can help you out.

See you soon Gerry


----------



## Scotslass

HI Guys

I am new to this thread.

Suzy G I am also doing a medicated FET (successful ICSI in 2006  - wee boy) I am now on HRT but after having been on 2mg twice a day I was put up to 3 mg twice a day last Friday as lining on 3.5mm. Had another scan this morning and upped dose again to 4mg twice a day until Friday. If the lining is not thick then they are going to abandon the cycle!!!!

I have been completely mad on the drugs and they said it would get better with the HRT but i feel worse. Sorry this isn't the positive view you wanted but I am still very hopeful it will work in the end. I am finding this so much harder than the previous fresh cycles. Is i because i have a job and a 2 year old to look after. I am done!!!


----------



## Bezagirl

Hey everyone

Scotslass - I so hope your lining starts to get thicker with the additional HRT 

Gerry - Yey first day of stimming.  Hope you have been able to do something nice today, since you were child free.  

Well we had our scan on Monday and are all set for FET on Monday.  I had terrible PMT when D/R but now I am on HRT feel sooooooo much better.  I guess the drugs just affect us differently.  Have had a huge debate about having one or 2 put back in.  Think we are only having one if our best one defrosts ok but if it doesn't then we are going to have 2.  

Hello to all
Lesley x


----------



## ava

Hi Tinx and everyone,just nipped on to say we got our   this am,truly delighted,thanks for all the support and the craic over this last wee while,will nosey in and out over the next wee while.

Good luck to everyone wherever you are at on this incredible if journey,

Lots of love,

Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuzeG

Ava -news about your BFP..It definitely helps lift everyone in the predicament. You have made me smile!!

Lots of luck to everyone else
Scotslass - hope the lining is getting there. I have been on 2mg 3 x a day since Sunday. Have my scan on Tues so will then prob be given more?? I'm not v sure of timescales really.
Lesley- good luck for the FET...how long was it for you on the HRT treatment?

Hope everyone else is ok 
xx


----------



## Bezagirl

Ava - that is fantastic news congratulations.  You must be over the moon     May you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.  Did you have one or two put back?

Suze - I have been on 2mg 3 x a day too.  When I had my scan on Monday I was 10 days.  I was really surprised I was ready as my previous FET my lining took much longer to thicken.  I have to stay on HRT until 12 weeks (if I'm lucky enough to have a BFP).  I stopped D/R now as I have 6 day old blasts going back in.  Just come back from acupuncture feel chilled out now but not at the time as ds has been really poorly today and was really unsettled so wasn't able to relax much.  Have my Mum coming to stay next week so hopefully will help.  Good luck for your scan on Tues.

Hi to all 
Lesley x


----------



## SuzeG

Sorry Ava- it meant to read good news about the BFP!!

Thanks for the info Lesley. It helped me visualise a possible time scale. Glad you have help after the FET. Good luck for Monday. Try to rest as much as possible...with a little one.

Hi to everyone else too
x


----------



## gerry42

Hi hope you all good.

Ava- congratulations, you lucky lady, so pleased for you.   Hope pregnancy goes smoothly and in good health.

Bezagirl- hope your blast transfer goes well.  Glad you have childcare help.

Im on day 4 stim now.  I think I have turned the corner as feel much better this pm.  Had really bad time on Thursday afternoon, couldn't stop crying headache ect.  DD kept saying "mummy cry" so DH had to come home from work.  My mum will be coming post ET(hope we get there) so will not have to worry about DD as she is happy to spent endless hours playing in the sandpit or pushing the swing.

Yesterday we reserved our new house which will be ready in 12 to 16 weeks.  Hope Im well pregnant by then, would be lovely to have new house new baby.

So the new task is to get the folicles to grow and the lining to thicken.  Going to try to relax about it as every time previously told not many folicles but got between 3 and 10 eggs.

Tinx- hope you got your new starting date.

Oh yeah mother-in-law a bit more sympathetic as she now realises IVF involves injecting yourself!  She thought it was just a bit of pill popping. She is now taking it a bit more seriously .

Anyway will keep you posted, and read your posts with interest.  Only time will tell if I end up back on the morphine tripping out with my painful ovarys and adhesions.  Bet you can't wait to read that-NOT .  

Love and   

Gerry


----------



## ava

Hi Bezagirl,just a quick reply to your question,we had two embies put back.I had my review last year and they were still putting two back then but i see something on our Ireland thread about only one embie being put back.
We had very good embies and dp is panicking at the thought of twins but i will accept whatever we get,hoping for a healthy and uneventful pregnancy.

The very best of luck with your treatment

Love,Ava xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bezagirl

Hey everyone

Gerry - Glad you are getting on better with your drugs now.  How exciting to have reserved your house.  

Suze - How did your scan go?

Ava - When do you find out how many you have in there?

I had a single blast transferred yesterday.  Although I have had acupuncture today and my DH and parents have/are being great this is such a different experience to any of my other 2ww.  Poor Henry still has an upset tum so needs lots of cuddles from me - I can't refuse him so am doing way more than I would normally do.  Fingers crossed and praying it will implant.  

Thanks girls
Lesley xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi there

so sorry i started this thread then been so pants posting!!!! 

started dr last friday!!!, ad clinic is miles away so been at mums alot so she can look after ds., and she has no internet!

anyway
ava - fab news congrats xxx

bezagirl / ava- wow 2 blasts, ds was with 2 blasts!!!, we had 2 last year fet and now clinic toldme they wont transfer 2 blasts!!!!!!!

gerry42 - hope all is goin well for u!!!!

suzeg -  hi !!!!!
will post whn i have more time i pomise!!
dh has just walked in and dinners not ready best go lol xxxx

kerri xxx


----------



## ava

Hi Bezagirl,and everyone else,hope everyone is doing good,the sun is splitting the trees over here in N.Ireland.

Bezagirl,i have a couple of weeks to wait to my first scan,i'm keeping myself busy and trying not to worry.They usually send for you when you are around 6 to seven weeks pregnant,i still can't get twins out of my head for some strange reason,i wasn't like this at all first time around.

I hope your wee man is feeling better soon,its hard to juggle everything,all their wee needs,plus the treatment and life in general.Try not to worry about doing too much,you know what you have to do, and i hope it all goes well.

Take care everyone and talk soon,,Love,Ava xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gerry42

Hi hope all well.  Bezzagirl so pleased you had your little blast put back.  All you can do now is rest and wait.  The 2ww is a horrible time isn't it but i bet it will go much quicker with little Henry to look after.  Hoping you get your bfp.  Hope Henry gets well soon.

My 1st folicle scan yesterday showed 14 folicles so we are hoping to have some eggs at collection day.

Not much pain but just feel generally rough and very sick morning and evening.

DD been to inlaws again for much of week.  I have got her today then she is with them tomorrow, daddy to help sat sun then only two days to EC!!  She has been a good girl, but knows something is happening and has got very clingey and keeps shouting mom mom.  Poor little girl, she is going to get a big shock if a screaming bundle turns up just before christmas!

EC seems to have come around quickly now but it felt like an eternity a couple of weeks ago.

Ava hope things going o.k.

Welcome back kerribluecat.  Glad you got started.  For me it's not been easy but I knew it would'nt be which is why we waited for DD to get a bit older,  but I don't think they can truely understand until they are school age, which for me will be too late.

We are just taking things one step at a time.  With the good nws on Weds there is now bound to be a down on the roller coaster but lets try and take it in our stride!

Keep us posted re 2ww,treatment and pregnancy.

Love Gerry


----------



## SuzeG

Hi all,
Hope you are all looking after yourselves and little ones. 

I had my scan on Tues and my lining was 7.2mm and oestradial levels at 770, then went back today and lining 7.5mm and levels 690. NOt sure what any of it means. The doc said they like linings to be atleast 7mm by transfer and levels to be over 700 so all heading in the right direction I think?? I got a bit worried about the drop but the doc reassured me its fine and that because I am medicated they can control it all. They are just waiting for the right moment.

Its tricky with the little ones as so much more planning is needed for appointments and thinking about the 2ww wait. Thankfully I have some good friends around to help at short notice.

Sun was def shining down on London today. Makes you feel sooo much better about life
xx


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone. Thiking of you all and all that you are going through.

Its such a tough old thing this tx lark, wish it was a bed of roses but sadly, not to be, mind you bet we`d all have hayfever if it was eh!!!

Ava, well done honey, you must be well chuffed, huge congrats.

Suze, Gerry and Bezagirl, thinking of you all and got it all crossed big time on your behalf!!

Bezagirl, where you having tx? I am also an East Sussex bird!! I was in Brighton but moved to The Esperance in Eastbourne for quicker IVF, still NHS and now back there for tx!

I am now on day 4 of current af, got day 22 jab for FET, on Mon 6th April. Both elated and [email protected] myself all at once! Still have monemts of BRING IT ON, then other times of sheer panic and I`M NOT READY fears take over! Am now thinking go with it, what will be will be and I will cope somehow! I cant bear to wait and prolong the agony!!

Well, take care all and will check in when I get a mo!!

PS Not long til Mothers day! Wot a treat and a joy to share that day eh! xxx


----------



## Bezagirl

Morning - I can't believe I'm awake before DS    I'm going a bit mad with worry!  Been spotting (tiny amount) since Thurs and have been feeling a bit doomy and gloomy.  Rang the nurse yesterday and she said that it could be implantation but I have such a deep feeling that it hasn't worked.  Now am thinking perhaps we should have transfered 2    Sorry girls, she said I should hold out testing until Monday (real test day Wed) but I just want to be put out of my misery so I can move on and plan the next (in a few months). 

Anyway enough about me......

Tinx - Great that you are getting started.  I know what you mean though - when is the right time  Does that mean your having a semi medicated FET? The 6th is when I go back to work.  We are having tx at the Agora in Hove - We have been really pleased with them, infact we were with the Lister and switched half way through with our last fresh cycle.  

Ava - I hope your scan comes round quickly.  How are you coping any symptoms yet?  

Suze - Sounds like your clinic is taking good care of you.  I hope your lining carries on fattening up for you.  When is your next scan?

Gerry - Wow 14 follies - go girl!  That is great news.  Good luck for EC, let us know how you go.

Kerri - Hope you ok. 

Thanks for listening 
Lesley xx


----------



## Tinx

Hi Lesley,

So sorry you feel so down and worried. Could be an implant bleed hon, fingers crossed eh xx How have you found the Agora, we have heard good reports. It was still being built and set up when it was our turn for tx, so we were sent to Eastbourne instead to speed up the process. Where you at The Sussex first? We had about 8 iui there. Those days og going thrugh tx and siting in the damn maternity waiting room will haunt me forever, I refuse to go there now and if ever we need a hosp I insist on The Princess Royal in Haywards Heath.  Good old Mr.... god, I have forgotten his name!! Very camp, oh poo, who was he??!! Oh well, the nures were Jo ( lovely but could be a bit bolshey!!)  and Amanda ( lovely but could be a bit drippey!!) Amanda is now at Eastbourne so we see her quite a bit again! Glad as I always wanted her to know the ivf had worked. Jo knew I was pg as had an emerg scan with her when I was just 10wks pg! Do you live ion Hove? We lived in Portslade but moved out Lewes way to the country 3 years ago. Still miss the sea terribly though! Oh, I better stop waffling, dd is waking up. Take care xx


----------



## Bezagirl

Hi Tinx
What an emotional rollercoaster!  We have had a lovely day, out for lunch then had ice cream in the sun. 
Yes we did have IUI at the Sussex and I totally know what you mean about it being really inappropriate sitting in a room full of pregnant women waiting to be called up for scans etc!  Thankfully that's all changed now.  Jo works at the Agora now so I have seen a fair bit of her over the years, it's good to have the continuity but I'm sure they all think I'm a bit of an emotional nutter!  I work in Brighton and Hove so that's why we used the Agora as a satellite clinic at first to take the pressure off going up to London to the Lister.  How funny we are probably not that far from each other as we live in Lewes.
Thanks for trying to cheer me up. 
Lesley xx


----------



## aussiegirl

Happy mothers Day everyone 

Sorry i've not been on for a while. This cycle is passing so quickly though i bet you a 100 pounds it won't be the case from tuesday when i'm on 2ww 

Eva- Congratulations on your   Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy 

Gerry- 14 follies is great  Hope you're not feeling too poorly. Any idea when collection will be?

Suze- Can't really help with the numbers but i know that i was 8000 on day 11 stimms and i jumped to 14000 on day 12 as i started to over stimulate  My lining was 14 when i went for ec. I'm sure its all fine. Good luck for ec 

Sorry no more personals as heading out for mothers day brunch(live in oz so we're 11 hours ahead of you! Also its not mothers day here but i get to celebrate it twice )

Update from me is i'm 3 days post ec. Got 11 eggs, 7 fertilised and we're going to blast so et on tuesday if hormone levels go down. Feeling a bit sore but resting loads as hubbie is looking`after ds.

Chat soon
Andreax


----------



## Tinx

Best of luck ever Andrea xxxxx


----------



## aussiegirl

Thanks Tinx 

Yesterday we had our et and had one hatching blast put back . We also have 4 blasts to freeze which we are over the moon about as we only had one from our last fresh cycle 2 years ago  Good to know that my body isn't feeling too old yet 
I feel great today and iots actually quite hard just not to do anything! Dh has taken the day off to look after DS and has taken him to his music group which dh was VERY excited about. Then ds is in daycare for the next 2 days. Not sure how i'm going to keep myself busy.

How are you all doing?

Andrea x


----------



## kerribluecat

congrats andrea

i looked at your history and see u r the same as me, 1st ivf BFP, a boy, then FET bfn and like u im in the midst of treatment so seeing u have blasto again this 2nd fresh cycle im hoing i have the same as u and that we both get the BFP we so know we can both get!!!!!!
im dr at mo and then hope to start 2nd lot of injections next week as af has now arrived!!!!!
sending lots of baby glue and hope u enjoy resting,  good book seems to help me and pass the time!!!! 

kerri


----------



## Sammeee

Hello Everyone.... Would you mind if i joined this thread

Im just 37... got 2 boys 17+12 from previous!.... Had Tubal reversal in 06 after meeting the man of my fantasies and very lucky we are we now have a 2yr old son together, been ttc#2 together eversince he was born but no luck. 2 hsgs 1st showed right tube blocked 2nd shows right tube clear 
Our consultant said to go down IVF route and at that initial consultation DH no factors.. me well the scan showed i have a possible right hydro (fluid filled tube)... I go in next weds for a lap salpingectomy (tube removal) then if its keyhole wait 8wks b4 i can start IVF.... unfortunately it may not be possible to sort this keyhole due to the Reversal operation, it could have caused scar tissue and so may be dealt with open surgery again!!.... this is extremely worrying with a clingy pick me up a lot 2yr old to look after!!.... We want a ibling ffor him so badly though that i will just have to knuckle on down with it... luckily my older boys can help out a bit and DH can help over easter!!.... I love my miracle so much that i would have gone throu that reversal op 20times over to get him.... thats why i am prepared ( but crapping it) to go through all again!!..

AVA... Reading your success really gives me hope.... Congratulations..

Everyone else how are you finding coping with your tx and clinic visits with little ones??.... Also wishing you all every success and will be reading posts with anticipation!!


Sammeee XX


----------



## louise85

Hi Girls

Back from my Hols, had a lovely time  

Andrea -   for your 2ww, a hatching blast sounds fab. Well done!

Eva - congrats on your BFP!!

How are the other girls cycling right now? What stage are you at?

Well I've had a bit of a nightmare, my last period was late by about a week so it has made all this cycles timings late. The clinic were not very helpful at all, in fact the nurse on the phone was [email protected]$£dy rude!! I was just trying to get her to understand that I have to book flights and get childcare for the appts and could I do something to get my period earlier this month. She was really narky with me!! I'm quite upset because its a really stressful time anyway let alone having to juggle flights and childcare!!
Anyway I will start DR next week and then hopefully AF will come on time   

Sorry for the rant  

I'll check in later xx


----------



## gerry42

Hi ladies, sorry I am going to have to be ignorant and do no personals.
Need to be quick.

After all these weeks, we had our EC yesterday and got 8 eggs.  Good news today, 7 have fertilised so will have ET tomorrow if they develop over night.

Glad to here you all are progressing

Love Gerry


----------



## Tinx

Gerry, congrats on all your special 7. Hope that they have a great night and that you are reunited with 1 or 2 tomorrow. Best wishes with it all and HUGE hugs for your 2w, keep in touch babe. xxxx


----------



## crystal tips

HI guys, 

can I join you. Feels so odd to be back on the website after a long time. Have a beautiful littl girl _ Poppy who is twenty months so note to myself to update the photo!! Having FET on Saturday but been kind of living in denial about it happening but decided better get head round it agian!! THink was trying to limit the emotional roller coaster it becomes!!

Crystal tips


----------



## Tinx

Crystal tips, bless you honey. Its a huge rollercoaster and no matter how loud we scream we cant ever seem to get off eh.       Best wishes for FET, I am about to have day 21 jab on Mon so am  a step or few behind you. Hope it goes well on sat and all the very best for you 2ww and a BFP!!! PS my daughter Willow was born 29.7.07, when was Poppy born as they must be v close if not the same date!!  

Take care hon and everyone else xx  

Anyone nearling the end of 2ww, best wishes and got it all crossed for you xx Tinx xx


----------



## aussiegirl

Hi everyone 

Sorry i've not been on over my 2ww. Not sure why as i had lots of spare time but i was trying to not focus on fertility the whole time and did manage to survive the whole 10 days before testing  Well the good news is we got a   yesterday after a negative pee stick the night before     We're really happy but also being cautious as its still early days. I feel so lucky for it to have worked again though and just can't stop myself planning ahead already especially when my son keeps saying baby  (not that he knows whats going on )

I've been pants at keeping it a secret this time and all my closest friends know and my brother but going to wait until at least the 7 week scan before telling my parents. 

Crystal tips- Good luck with FET today. how many embies are you putting back? Lots and lots of  

Tinx- How are you doing so far? Are you having FET on monday? If so lots and lots of luck. Will you manage to rest on the 2ww? It is hard. even today i'm throwing my son around, lifting him loads and then think whether i should be doing this 

gerry42- How did your et go? How are you coping on the 2ww? I also got 7 embies and i defo see it is a lucky number 

Kerri- How old is your son? Hope your cycle is going to plan and not too stressful. I have found that i was a lot more relaxed this time around because i have Hamish and i'm sure thats why my embies were better. I can't believe how lucky we have been and as i said to dh maybe we just haven't been doing the whole sex thing right  

Sorry to those i've missed. Hope your cycles are going well and that having your toddlers running around isn't too stressful. Will keep checking the thread.

Take care
Andrea x


----------



## louise85

Congrats Aussie Girl!!! What wonderful news


----------



## gerry42

Congratulations aussiegirl.  What wonderful news    .  You  must be so excited.  It's amazing to see people getting BFP's.  Hope we get one soon   .

I am now into 2nd week of the 2ww.  We had 2 embryo's but back last Friday and 4 frozen which we have never had before.  Totally fed up at not knowing either way.  Can't remember this bit being so hard last time but was on strong pain killers so probably numbed it a bit!!!

Tinx hope your cycle going well.  Never had FET so don't understand it, but thinking of you.  Maybe when you have time you can explain it.

Best wishes to everyone Gerry


----------



## kerribluecat

aussiegirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!   
so pleased for u!!! how fab!!!!!!
im finding now im stimming my emtions r allover the place but trying to keep positive and EC should be now around the 16th april!!!!

lets hope that as our jistorys r indentical, that our futures will be too and i too get the BFP for my 2nd IVF like u!!!
my DS is nearly 20 months too!!!!!!!, oh please     let it be then!!!!!!!
congrats hun

hi to everyone else, how r u all?
xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi ladies!

Andrea, BLOODY marvellous news!!! Well done you!! Really happy for you nand your love nest.

Had jab for FET yest, bum was very sore after as the needle was big enough to have darted a herd of elephants! BUT am doing it all for the best reason ever so will gladly!!!?? endure it!! I will explain it next time Gerry as so pooped and gotta sleep. Not slept for over a week as dd been poorly with a cold and now me and all this tx on top, my body and mind are close to exploding!!

Take care everyone, sorry to be so brief and vague. really praying for success for you/us all xxxx Tinx xxx


----------



## gerry42

Hi just a quick one to say today we got a  .  Obviously very pleased.  Thanks for you support ladies especially in the dark days of down regulation.

Tinxs hope all goes well. 

Hope all you other ladies get good news soon.

Love Gerry


----------



## Tinx

Gerry, well done you sweetheart, really really happy for you . This is most defo a GOOD friday for you eh!!!! All my love!

Enjoy every second of your pg, and have a wonderful life with your 2 precious miracle children xxxx


----------



## Hola

Hello mums -
I would love to join you!
Had my darling daughter after my 2nd ICSI in April 2008 and we have just gone through a 3rd ICSI and I got my   last week. Now I am sooooooooo nervous and it's a lifetime until the first scan.
Can you keep me company?
X Hola


----------



## Tinx

Hola, you go girl!!! Lilia is scrumptious and so will her baby bro or sis be!!!! Count down til the scan starts here! get the choccie in and nibble a little each day! you are eating for 2 after all!!! xxx


----------



## southernbelle

Glad I found this thread as I am really struggling. Had ET yesterday and this really is our last try so all hopes pinned on this. We don't live near family and they don't know about the treatment so have no help other than DH in full time work. I am really struggling with my 18 month year old. She is repeatedly kicking, hitting and jumping on my stomach- not n a malicious way but in a playful clambering way. She is a really good size so am terrified everytime I pick her up.I am so so worried about my precious embies. Had a really long journey straight after ET so that coupled with this energetic monkey ..well.. how can this possibly result in a BFP? Am feeling so low and cannot see how this can all work out. When it was just me I could be so self indulgent and relax.

Any advice gratefully received?


----------



## Tinx

Oh Swan darling, so feeling your worries. Can you encourage your dd to sit next to you on the floor or sofa on cushions and snuggle up rather than to sit on top of you? How about playing a game of getting on the sofa alone or of sitting on bottoms to come down the stairs etc so you have to hold or pick her up less Can you tell friend sthat you have pulled a muscle in your back or something so they help out a litle and dont get suspicious?? Try to have dd`s nap and sleep times as your indulgent times, try and switch off as much as poss and get take aways and dh to help as much as poss. Try to relax, people get pg with many children, and in far away places where they have to lead very physical lives, I am sure that your embies are clinging on like goodns. Wishing you much peace, calm and happiness honey . Best wishes and take it easy when poss xxx Keep us posted xx


----------



## southernbelle

Thank you so much Tinx
Am not able to get a proper rest til tomorrow when my husband is off. He will take her off for the day. She seems less jumpy today or maybe I have relaxed a bit more.

Have many been in our position an gone on to BFP??

Afraid DD has had a bit of a 'beebies' day!!


----------



## Tinx

Hiya Swan. I think lots of women have had success, we can only hope to join them.
Have a restful day, think poitive and bung that tv on as much as you need, no guilt required.

Lots of love and PMA xx


----------



## gerry42

Swan17 totally understand your concerns about a bouncy toddler.

I have been lucky with help, but have taken quite a few elbows and feet in the abdomen from my 2 year old.  I have been very strict in not picking her up but she is that bit older than your your DD and can understand mummy has a sore tummy and she must climb up if wants a cuddle!  Feel sad about not picking her up though  .  Hope you have had help over weekend.

Developed left abdo pain last week.  A scan shows a grapefruit sized cyst on my left ovary.  Good news is they also found a little baby with a heartbeat.  I am 6 weeks and 4 days pregnant today from EC date.  Got to take it easy so as not to antagonise the cyst.      our tiny 3mm baby stays with us. 

Tinx hope all going well with you?

Love to all Gerry


----------



## southernbelle

Gerry
you lucky thing. I really hope this works for you xxxx   

I have given up trying to take it easy- there was no point in even attempting it. My DH insisted we watch him play rugby yesterday and she refused to stand on the floor- had to carry her for about an hour and a half.Was in tears buy the time he came off the pitch.

I met two heavily pregnant friends for lunch ( I like to think I am currently in their gang). DD ran and ran all over the place so I had to sprint after her time and time again. My friends could not help as they can hardly walk at the moment. She did sleep for the entire afternoon however so I couldn't be crossxx


----------



## xrachx

hiya ladies, do you mind if i join in? i have and 18 month old too, i am finding it difficult with the rushing around and stuff too, ahhh i keep thinking this isnt going to be any good for things "in there" is it? i dont leave him with anyone apart from his daddy and when he goes to play at nursery (he has wed morn 8.30-1pm and fri 1pm-6pm) we started taking him to daycare before we started this second cycle to give us a bit of time for appointments and stuff and so he could get a little time away too, he loves this time and at the min so do i!...but i am finding it hard! how on earth do you cope being on a 2ww with a toddler, sometimes i think i was crazy to do it at this time while he was small but when is the best time??...god sorry for the waffle but its nice to let it out somewhere.x


----------



## Tinx

Hi there xrach

How are you??

Have you started tx already and what stage are you at

Its so hard with a toddler eh! I dont leave my dd with anyone other than her daddy and now her grandparents have had her a few afternoons too but its so tough! Going to all the appts is tricky let alone coping with the drugs, side effects, normal life etc!!!!

I do worry that I am doing the wrong thing and wonder if we should have waited sometimes, but then I see or smell a newborn and I ache with every sinew in my body to have another one again so I know I am doing the right thing! I guess that we all just cope! Having a 2nd baby is nothing like the first, there is no time to indulge in the pg, but also less time to worry I guess!!! I think my 2ww will be easier as I will have dd and be busy and more distracted and less time to obssess we shall see!!!

Hope that you and everyone else are ok and look forard to hearing more from you.

Take care  xxx Tinx xxx


----------



## xrachx

hiya, how is everyone? good i hope... 
well i have 5 more days to go before we find out if its been a success, our fingers are firmly crossed i have struggled a bit with the running around after my son, he is running on Duracell i am sure!  ..how is everyone getting on?


----------



## kerribluecat

BFN for me   

hola  - congrats!!!!  how many embies did u have put in and what stages??

i have had 5 blasts with only one result now so feelng very glum

kerri xxx


----------



## louise85

Morning Girls

Congrats to those who have BFP's 

Sorry and hugs to those who got BFN's   

I'm in need of a hug, got my 3rd BFN today   I cannot believe after getting twins on 1st go that this still hasn't worked. I have 7 blast frosties from this cycle so I will be going for a FET soon. I'm just wondering if I'm only supposed to have the twins, I've had my luck and thats the end   how many times should I keep trying? I'm in tears this morning and the boys ask me whats wrong and I feel so ashamed for being so upset in front of them.

My cycles are really good, 24 eggs this time and got 8 blasts, so I respond really well. Maybe I have an implantation problem??

I've just had a bit of a row with DH as well. We have been invited to a BBQ where I know at least 3 pg women will be. I said I don't want to go! he said I'm being selfish. Does anyone else just feel tired of being the sad one in the corner! I just want to be a normal person who enjoys socialising but it seems wherever I go, I get pg women shoved in my face.

I'm so sorry for the 'me' post but I know you ladies will understand. Ok I'm going to make appt for a follow up for a FET. When will I ever get off this IVF train

Thanks Ladies
Louise xx


----------



## Tinx

Louise, 

                              ^hugme
So very orry to hear of yoru bfn, you have hope lovely, you still have your frosties and can try again, dont give up yet, your twins still may be getting siblings. Its soooooooooooo hard to get pg, such a tough job for so many things to work at the same time, its so hard but dont give up on yourself. I dont think you are being at all selfish. I would not even consider going to the BBQ if it were me. I think dh is being selfish by expecting you to go and not taking your feelings remotely into consideration. It would be far far too distressing for you. Maybe he could go with or without the twins and you can have a well needed break.

I hope that you are able to fond some courage and strength to fight for your cause and that you begin to feel some peace. Take care honey, its early days and you need gtime to grieve.  xxxx

I test in a week. I am ok just feeling tired and worn out from it all I guess. Its hard going through tx on your own as there are few distraction, but when you go through it with a todler, although there are distractions, there is also a busy toddler!!!!! Its such a difficult thing, this bloomin fertility mine field eh. Try to stay positive but not too much!! AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope that you are all ok, pratying that there area few BFPs on here soon!

Much love xx Tinx xx


----------



## Ju-scampi

hello
I am very new to this site and don't really know how it works!!
just read back from the beginning and can relate to you all x
So thrilled when I see a BFP and had tears to see the BFN x
I am on day 5 of my 2ww and am feeling as if time is standing still!! I feel so blessed to have my DD and feel a bit guilty to be just as uptight this time around, but I can't help it. 
I hope I have done this right and I can join in
sending you all lots of love, luck and positive vibes!
Jules
xxxxx


----------



## gerry42

Ju-scampi, just wanted to say hello.

This particular thread has gone quiet over the last month as people have got their results and moved on.  May be some more current ladies will join in?

It is certainly more difficult cycling with a little one in tow.  I have been very luck to have my mum stay since ET, and she is still here as having problems with bleeding and pain.  Will be 12 weeks tomorrow.  Still   hard our special bean stays.

The 2ww is a very difficult time, I also felt time was standing still, then it seamed to warp forward to test day!  I think people expect to be more relaxed once they have a child, but if you are like most of us, you want the 2nd or 3rd just as bad as the first, so the uptight and anxious feelings are just the same and totally normal.  Don't feel guilty.

Wishing you the best of luck on your wait and with your result.    

Gerry xxx


----------



## Ju-scampi

oh bless you for replying - thanks so much - I told you I didn't really understand what I was doing!! i thought there was a gap since the last post but couldn't understand why it had just completey stopped!! never mind thanks for your help and your very kind words too x
you poor thing - it is so scary, but I'm sure you will be fine - you are nearly at that magic 12 weeks - glad your mum is helping you x
you take care and sending you lots of love xxx 
sorry am so new and don't really know all the lingo and the little symbols etc so just have to say it!!!!! good luck hun xxx 
Jules
xxx
thanks for helping me through another day!


----------



## Hola

Ju-scampi,
How are you Any positive signs yet? Such an exciting time!
X Hola


----------



## mollymoobarnes

I was going to reply to Ju-Scampi's last post and then I realised that it was posted back in June!!! *Is there anybody out there?* I am on my 2WW (day 7) and going a bit bonkers. I have a 2 year old daughter who has been a star through TX, spending time with nana and aunties when we had EC & ET and trawling up to London and back with me umpteen times for appointments. She deserves a medal... or a brother or sister at least!!!!

If any one is out there please reply and come keep me company for the next week!!

Mollymoo xxxx


----------



## Moshy29

Hey Mollimoo

I have an 18 month old daughter.  I am currently on 2ww testing on Friday 13th....hoping its lucky!!!  I had help and rest between ec/et then bed rest the full day after et, very light stuff the following day but no lifting LO, no lifting LO on the 3rd day and back to normal by the 4th day.

How are you coping?? 

Moshy


----------



## mollymoobarnes

Hey Moshy

Thanks so much for replying to my post! Sorry I haven't been on here for a few days - went to my mum's over the weekend.  

You have been SO sensible with bed rest and taking it easy - I don't feel I have done anything that I really regret but I certainly haven't had the kind of rest I anticipated.  I HAVE been picking my daughter up pretty much from the day after ET (I had to as my hubby went to work and my mum isn't retired yet so help is limited to weekends).  I also didn't get much rest between EC and ET which I wish I had as I had 24 eggs collected and felt pretty damn rubbish for a week or so afterwards. It really isn't the same experience this time round - the first 2 TX cycles I had I think everyone really wanted to look after me but this time I feel I have been left to my own devices somewhat.  However, I guess if I had shouted for help I would have got some so maybe I have been a bit of a martyr!

I test on Thursday, the day before you.  How's the 2WW treating you?  I have had a lot to keep me occupied - my daughter turned 2 the day after EC so we've had a lot going on but I have to admit I've been thinking about test day an awful lot!  I've also been a bit emotional - par for the course I guess!  People keep saying that a BFN would not be as devastating as it was in our 1st TX because we have Molly and will never be the childless couple that we thought we would be but I still want this BFP as much as I did Molly's and I'm scared of how I will cope if we face a 2nd  BFN on Thursday.  I SO so want to be pregnant!

Keep me posted about your week!

Big hugs

Mollymoo xxxxx
Your little one looks absolutely gorgeous!  What a cutie!  Molly is also a bit of


----------



## farismom

Hello ladies,

I am amother of a 16 month boy and currently doing our second ivf. Going for aspiration on Thursday. All you ladies who are testing, all the best and lots of baby dust.


----------



## mollymoobarnes

Hi Farismom and Moshy

How's things going for you both?  Moshy, I know you will have tested by now.  How did you get on?  We tested on Thursday and got a BFP - we got a 2nd miracle.  Can't quite believe our luck!  Farismom, I hope your egg collection went well on Thursday and that you are reasonably comfortable.

Big hugs

Mollymoo xxxx


----------



## gerry42

Hello if anyone still out there on this thread  .

I used this thread loads back in Feb/March/April time and the support of the lovely FF ladies got me through a difficult IVF cycle.  I wanted to say thankyou to all those who gave support and advise, and to let anyone who remembers me know that after a difficult pregnancy I gave birth by C/S 3 weeks ago to a beautiful baby girl weighing 8lbs exactly. 

We are very luck to have her in our lives, and I want to wish all of you still chasing your dream the best of luck.

Thinking of you all

Love Gerry.


----------



## Siobhan1

Congratulations Gerry


----------

